# Swap Drive and Reverse on a Sevcon



## SuperfastMatt (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a Gen 4 Size 6 running an ME1302 with a Sin/Cos encoder and I need to switch the rotation direction of the motor. I have been switching it into reverse to go forward, but obviously this is not ideal.

I expected this to be simple but I am having trouble finding the solution. Does anyone have experience with this? I have a programmer and the DVT software.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What we do at EMF-Power:
Use reverse for forward, and forward for reverse. Switch your labels, or switch the wires on your switch. It's completely arbitrary.

The hard way, I haven't figured it out yet. 

It's all relative though, so it should go in forward as well as reverse if the motor controller has been set up correctly.


----------

